
Disgraced “Peloton Husband” Speaks Out - smacktoward
https://www.psychologytoday.com/hk/blog/aesthetics-101/201912/disgraced-peloton-husband-speaks-out
======
anotherman554
People will probably forget the ad in a week. Welcome to show business.

